# meat tumbler



## maraki35605

παιδιά τη βοήθειά σας.

Διαβάστε στο http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4214518.html την περιγραφή μιας μηχανής.
Έχουμε στην Ελλάδα εμείς τέτοιες μηχανές κι αν ναι, πώς τις λένε; Ψάχνω να βρω μια ονομασία και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## cougr

περιστρεφόμενος κύλινδρος κρέατος;


----------



## maraki35605

εγώ σκέφτηκα το περιστρεφόμενη μηχανή επεξεργασίας κρέατος.

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια επίσημη ονομασία, δεν μπορώ να βρω τουλαχιστον.


----------



## winegrower

In pertinent greek sites like this or this, the term used for tumblers is βαρέλες.


----------



## maraki35605

that helps a lot.
thank you


----------



## maraki35605

τότε τι ακριβώς θα λέγαμε ότι κάνει η βαρέλα στο κρέας; Αναφέρομαι στον όρο tumbling, τον οποίο, αν και θεωρητικά καταλαβαίνω, δεν μπορώ να τον εκφράσω μονολεκτικά.
έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## winegrower

maraki35605 said:


> τότε τι ακριβώς θα λέγαμε ότι κάνει η βαρέλα στο κρέας; Αναφέρομαι στον όρο tumbling, τον οποίο, αν και θεωρητικά καταλαβαίνω, δεν μπορώ να τον εκφράσω μονολεκτικά.
> έχετε καμιά ιδέα;


 Ενδεχομένως: βαρέλες ανάδευσης κρέατος; 
Προφανώς πρόκειται για τεχνική αργκώ, που καθιερώθηκε κατά τον πιο βολικό για τους ντόπιους εμπόρους τρόπο, χωρίς μεγάλη ανησυχία για την ακρίβεια της μετάφρασης!
Ps: Σόρυ για τα αγγλικά προηγουμένως


----------

